# [CS3] Ebenenmaske&Ebene gleichzeitig verflüssigen



## Ex1tus (28. August 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte heute ein Problem klären das mich schon länger stört. Wenn ich ein Ebene per Ebenenmaske freigestellt habe und dann den Verflüssigen-Filter anwende verändert er nur die Ebene aber eben nicht die Maske.

Google Suche hat das ergeben:


			
				http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/foren/Ebenenmaske_verfl%FCssigen_P287899.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Plan A mit Ebene und Ebenenmaske:
> Ebene aktivieren Verflüssigungsfilter aufrufen Verflüssigung malen und vor dem Ok das Gitter sichern.
> Dann in den Kanälen die Ebenenmaske aktivieren, erneut den Verfl.-Filter aufrufen, Gitter laden und auf Maske anwenden.
> 
> ...



Bisher hab ich immer als Workaround Plan B benutzt (dadurch blähen sich die Dokumente aber immer auf unnötige Dateigrößen auf). Da aber der Foreneintrag von 2007 ist wollte ich fragen ob es da vllt inzwischen eine andere Möglichkeit gibt als diese 2, bei der ich z. B. nur eine Checkbox aktivieren müsste oder sowas.

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. August 2009)

Hallo,

kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben wann man es benötigt das beides verflüssigt wird?

Das Thema interessiert mich.


Alex


----------



## chmee (30. August 2009)

Ein Beispiel wäre, wenn eine Person aus einem Foto ausmaskiert wird und eben diese Person mit Verflüssigen bearbeitet werden soll. Also Beispiele fallen mir zuhauf ein. Nur bin ich überrascht, dass sich durch das "Maske anwenden" die Dateigröße so dermaßen aufblähen soll..


----------



## Ex1tus (30. August 2009)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben wann man es benötigt das beides verflüssigt wird?



chmee sagt es schon. Wenn man eine Person per Maske freigestellt hat um sie dann noch zu bearbeiten.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nur bin ich überrascht, dass sich durch das "Maske anwenden" die Dateigröße so dermaßen aufblähen soll..



Naja, ich bin Sicherheitsfanatiker. Ich dupliziere die Ebene und dann wende ich erst die Maske an. Und wenn man RAWs hat....tja.


----------



## chmee (30. August 2009)

Habs grad mal ausprobiert.. Ganz einfach per Klick ist es nicht aber mit 2-3 Klicks ist es machbar.

Nachdem Du das Bild verzogen hast, vor dem OK in Verflüssigen Save Mesh (oder wie auch immer in Deutsch), dann eben auf die Layermaske Verflüssigen anwenden und Mesh laden. Ist n bissel halbherzig aber es klappt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (30. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Habs grad mal ausprobiert.. Ganz einfach per Klick ist es nicht aber mit 2-3 Klicks ist es machbar.
> 
> Nachdem Du das Bild verzogen hast, vor dem OK in Verflüssigen Save Mesh (oder wie auch immer in Deutsch), dann eben auf die Layermaske Verflüssigen anwenden und Mesh laden. Ist n bissel halbherzig aber es klappt.
> 
> mfg chmee



identisch mit Methode A aus meinem ersten Post .


----------



## chmee (30. August 2009)

Ähm.. Ja!  Stimmt.. #pein#*

mfg chmee


----------

